# برنامج يحول شاشة جوالك كأنها مكسورة(مخصص للمقالب الجامدة)جامد جدا



## الآنسة هيفاء (12 مايو 2011)

[قمة الجنووون] اكسر شاشة موبايلك واضحك على اصحابك مع البرنامج الرهييب 
*IQ Cracked Screen* ​ البرنامج للجيل الثالث ,والخامس
​ بصيغة jar


بصراحة الكسر على الشاشة أو في الواقع من الصعب جدا إكتشاف أنه ليس كسر
اتحداكم ادا لاحظتم 





إختر الكسر المناسب حسب قوة المقلب 
بس لا تتحول نصبه ويقوم الضحية بدفع ثمن الجوال،،فكره برضو




هذي الحالة أو الشكل راح يفقد الوعي عند ما يشوفو












.
.







تحميل البرنامج








*حجم البرنامج : 22.4 ك.ب*
*****************
 تم بحمد الله

 لا تنسى الرد
 بالتوفيق
  تحياتي​


----------



## فادي حسن قاسم (17 مايو 2011)

مشكور كتير ومقلب خفيف ما حد يزعل منه


----------



## acer.7 (18 مايو 2011)

مشكور


----------

